# Photography horror stories...



## jwbryson1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Share yours!   You were either the victimizer   or the victim  :gah:  , perhaps just a witness  :shock: :shock:


or on the receiving end of some good gossip  .


I'm sure there are some GOOD stories out there!


----------



## Tee (Mar 13, 2012)

When I got into shooting models on my own, I used to allow escorts to attend.  So I set up a shoot in San Fran and this girl shows up with her pimp.  I guess when I said I allowed escorts she took it the other way.  Anyways, her pimp starts directing her poses.  It was a huge distraction.  I had the pimp help me out to get him away behind my back.  I had him hold a softbox with a speedlight on it.  He dropped it while trying to answer his phone (the conversation that ensued with whomever was on the other end confimed my thoughts he was a pimp).  I had my camera bag on the ground while I was shooting and he went rifiling through it asking me how much stuff cost.  He dropped my 35mm prime.  Cracked lens.  I sent her 4 images that sucked (it was a TF shoot) on purpose.  I deleted everything from that shoot.  I haven't allowed an escort on set in 14 months.


----------



## snapcult (Mar 28, 2012)

Was an assistant on a shoot for Vibe Magazine. It was an issue where they sent us to a pimp convention and we did some fashion stuff the day before. Did one shot on a corner in the hood and the pimp we were shooting said we gotta go this is a bad neighborhood for me, after we got the car packed up we took off...

Other that that not to much bad stuff, always bring an extra sync cord...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2012)

The worse thing that has happened to me as of yet, I was asked to do a friends maternity pics...... Her and the father weren't on good terms and showed up at my house after a long day failing with a p&s. Hair not done, no hair cuts, fighting at my house, not shaved.... Didn't wear anything I suggested..... No chemistry. It was the most awkward moment lol. Let's just say I didn't keep any of those photos.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, there I was hired to shoot an event and went there, all prepared and with loads of ideas in my head of how to shoot this or that and how to direct people and all - but I didn't know anyone there, so I got there as a total stranger to most of them.
And the moment I arrived, I spotted this other lady with camera in hand, and was introduced to her with the words: "Oh, ah, well, this is so-and-so, and she's agreed to also take some pics, you don't mind, do you?"
What could I say?
So there were the two of us, and she was a relative to those who had hired me, and was well familiar with all of the crowd, so she was on first-name-terms with all of them ... no good. Very embarrassing, all in all, as the situation made me highly insecure, as she was sooo self-assured. I don't like to think back. Five years have since passed and it still rankles.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was at JB Hi Fi today (they sell computers, cameras, DVDs, CDs televisions, car stereos, that sorta thing) and I overheard a sales assistant talking to some customers...

"Professionals generally tend to use compact cameras because they get better high ISO performance than digital SLRs because their sensors are smaller."

I was in shock for half an hour.


----------



## banderson (Apr 2, 2012)

Tiberius47 said:


> I was at JB Hi Fi today (they sell computers, cameras, DVDs, CDs televisions, car stereos, that sorta thing) and I overheard a sales assistant talking to some customers...
> 
> "Professionals generally tend to use compact cameras because they get better high ISO performance than digital SLRs because their sensors are smaller."
> 
> I was in shock for half an hour.



They don't?? :O


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 2, 2012)

banderson said:


> Tiberius47 said:
> 
> 
> > I was at JB Hi Fi today (they sell computers, cameras, DVDs, CDs televisions, car stereos, that sorta thing) and I overheard a sales assistant talking to some customers...
> ...



hahaha... only if you believe the facebook "PRO's"!  lol!


----------



## Mot (Apr 2, 2012)

Not so much a horror story but a story of wondering what has happened to the world. I have only been approached twice about my camera or what I have been photographing and neither have been positive encounters.

The first time was while I was on the village green photographing daffodils and ladybirds. After shooting for a while I deciding to have a short break, my wrist was tired after holding the camera in one hand and the flash in another. I stood up and wandered about, occasionally bringing the camera up to my eye, I looked at a fancy parked car in someone's drive through the camera, but then started shooting again. About 5 minutes later I heard footsteps in gravel coming from behind me, I stood up and greeted the women only to receive a cold response and an interrogation. She accused me of photographing her house and that I should have asked permission before doing so. I denied her accusations and agreed that should I feel the need to photograph her house then I'd ask permission, I didn't feel it was appropriate to tell her I was within my rights to photograph her property being that I was on public land.

The second time happened when I went to an almost empty skate park in Blackpool. I had a large camera bag and tripod with me, just the usual non-suspicious stuff. I had just started shooting when I had some police approach me and tell me that they had been informed that I had alcohol with me in my bag. I denied the ridiculous accusation and instead showed them my milkshake. They then went on to warn me about photographing children despite being in an empty skate park during school-time where there were no children.

* WALL OF TEXT*. So yeah, people don't like photographers.


----------



## banderson (Apr 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > Tiberius47 said:
> ...



You mean my BB receipt isn't a photo cert? SHOOT D:


----------



## Tee (Apr 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > Tiberius47 said:
> ...



Which seem to be multiplying around this site like Gremlins being fed after midnight.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 2, 2012)

This was long before I got an slr, I was at a party just snapping regular pictures and I totally forgot that I switched the quality to vga (email size).  I went to upload them and crap...needless to say, those did not get printed.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 2, 2012)

Tee said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > banderson said:
> ...



I totally agree but on the flipside...when I glance in the "pro" section, I'm sadly disappointed at some of the stuff I see.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't exclude big watermarks


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 2, 2012)

banderson said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > banderson said:
> ...



lol! I don't know.. (but if you know how to use flash, you are disqualified as a BB PRO!)


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tee said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > banderson said:
> ...



So I am not the only one to notice that, huh? It is crazy! lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 2, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Not just the images.. but the questions being asked! It is like Photography 101 all over again. At least with the old way, THOSE "Pro's" stayed pretty much in the beginner's section... now they are all over the place!  Progress, right? LOL!


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 2, 2012)

Got few funny ones:
I'm on vacation years ago with my D50. Didn't realize that iso was switch to 1600. I think 1600asa film is cleaner then good ol' D50... Luckily, nothing that I shot was important (yacht boat at night, etc etc).

Started working for a new studio, show up at the church to start working with the Groom, introduce my self etc etc... When the Limo arrived and bride came out of it, first thing I hear from her: "That A$$hole, your partner, I can't F... stand him. Jonathan said you were good, keep him (point to the guy I was working for) the F.... away from me". I've been working for that studio ever since


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> > Tee said:
> ...



now that I can agree with.  There is no need to start a thread asking "how do I turn my camera on", just read the manual.


----------



## banderson (Apr 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



LOL Well, I'm practicing with it. I definitely know that I'm not pro though.


----------

